
Why we’re making our product roadmap public - tzipis
https://kilometer.io/blog/why-we-are-making-public-our-product-roadmap/
======
ocdtrekkie
One of the games that I've played and been involved with, DUST 514, started
making their roadmap public over a year ago via a Trello board, and it had a
huge impact with the players. The same company, CCP, has just announced that
their roadmap for EVE: Valkyrie is public as well.

If you're committed to your customers, there's really no downside to doing
this.

~~~
tzipis
So true, we're looking forward to this new open channel of communication with
our community. I truly believe it can benefit both our community and our
product.

